# configure ports?



## kr651129 (Feb 12, 2012)

So I know that I can go to the ports and run


```
# make install clean
```

but what if I want to run configure to allow special functions, is there a way to do this?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 12, 2012)

If you are asking about beyond 
	
	



```
make config
```
, there are ways (search the forums for 
	
	



```
make patch
```
 ) or maybe even editing the Makefile, and/or adding a Makefile.local... I am an amateur though unless there is a compelling reason, so should not explain more (but I did detail the patch... method in one post once, would take a while to find it again.)


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 12, 2012)

For more informations have a look at the man page - ports().


----------

